# Hello from Alberta...



## billydee (Apr 9, 2007)

My name is Billy and I was a retail meat cutter for 28 years but am new to the smoking field. I live in Ft.McMurray, Alberta and plan to make lots of Jerky from moose meat.

I was going to build a smokehouse and probably still will but in the meantime, Canadian Tire has a Centro Electric Smoker on sale for $199 that I will be buying. 

Any comments on the Centro smoker?

Thanks,

Billy Dee


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 9, 2007)

welcome to SMF from a fellow canuck by way of michigan

i have no specific comments on the centro but i believe it is just like the brinkman


----------



## meowey (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Biilydee. 

Glad you found us!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome, please feel free to add to forum and request needed advice.  The sharing here is the wonderful part of this forum.


----------



## illini (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Billy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If the Centro you are looking at has a digital controller on top....beside it a vent....front door.....4 shelves... then you are looking at the same thing as a MES....look at the Masterbuilt posts in the "Electric" section here on the forum and you will find lots of info on that smoker..

If you are wanting to cold smoke you will have to use it as a smoke generator and "pipe" the top vent to another box.....the unit will not generate smoke at the lower end of temps....there are numerous articles on this in the electric section

good luck


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## ultramag (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome to SMF billydee!!! Glad you found us.


----------



## msmith (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum billydee.


----------



## monty (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome to our cyber family, Billy! Your experience as a meat cutter will prove invaluable to us as demonstrated so many times by our own Dutch, former meat cutter extraordinaire!

And congratulations on the purchase of your smoker! You're gonna love it here and we all look forwward to your posts. If you haven't already done so please sign up for Jeff's Five Day Smoking Basics course. Lots of gret stuff there and its totally free!

Till whenever!

Cheers!


----------



## goat (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.  As a retail meat cutter, you can bring a lot of knowledge here for us to chew on.


----------



## iceboxbbq (Apr 9, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome Billy -

Enjoy the site! Ask any questins you have - I'm sure we'll have questions for you as well.


----------



## billydee (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank you for the awesome welcome!


----------



## short one (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, billydee. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey Billy,welcome aboard fellow Canuck ...I just got the exact same smoker ....will be trying it out and posting in the next couple days .....ILLini is an expert on these smokers which are Masterbuilt's with a different name on them to sell them to us Canadian's ,( maybe they won't melt our egloos ) lol.....be sure to season it first before tryin it out !! alot of nasty smells burned off of mine ....I am a newbie here ...take my advice and read ,read,read !!! have fun ,T-bone Tim ...welcome aboard !!


----------



## billydee (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah, it sounds like umpteen Centros have been sold in Canada!

I'll be watching for your posts and will be signing up for the course.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 14, 2007)

A week ago nobody ever heard of Centros. 
They proved themselves in short order!


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome from Ohio


----------



## bud's bbq (Apr 14, 2007)

BillyDee -Welcome.  look forward to good smoke!


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## gremlin (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello BillyDee
Welcome to the forum


----------



## squeezy (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome Billy to SMF from yet another Canadian ... eh?

If you get tired of all that moose jerky, you can send it to Ontario


----------

